
Microsoft's Video Spoof of 'Tommy Boy' - A whole new level of scary - mattjaynes
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7107499611244156089
======
mattjaynes
I had never seen this one before. Wow, I thought the other Ballmer vids were
bad!

